# Can implantation occur as early as 2dp3dt



## Maxo (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am currently in my 2ww and driving myself crazy. Today is 3dp3dt and I have absolutely no symptoms. Yesterday I felt a sharp pain very low in my central abdomen almost where you would expect bladder to be. Then for the rest of the day it was very sore all over. Today I have no symptoms. So I feel worried its failed already. I had two frozen embryos put back. 

I wondered whether the pain I felt could be implantation, but deep down I know it's probably too early. Has anyone else experienced early implantation or symptoms disappearing and still got pregnant.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Sammie123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hiya,

I had a fresh IVF cycle in December 2012 and my 2WW was such a testing anxious time!

The best advice I can give you is not to overthink each detail. If your on hormone medication (cyclogest, Progynova) then your body will mimick pregnancy behaviour - making you think you are pregnant. You could be pregnant or it could just be the medication taking it's toll on you.

I had very similar feelings, movements and thought I was experiencing implantation - sadly I wasn't. This does not mean that you may not be pregnant - you could be!!  

I would take each day as it comes and try not to read to much into everything!!! I know this is hard and I know exactly what you are going through. 

I wish you all the very best. I hopefully should be having my first FET next month. fingers crossed for the both of us.  

Sammie


----------



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hiya could not read and run.


I have had both a fresh ivf and fet, one resulted in BFN and the other a BFP but sadly m/c. But with each i had cramps, generally felt yucky and sore boobs. So you just never know, the drug protocol can make u have pregnancy type symptoms whether pg or not!

One word of advice is to try and keep busy!!!!   easier said than done but it is important! I am doin another fet at the moment and only taking 2 dats off work because otherwise i will drive myself    and dh too!!!!


Wishing you bucketfuls of luck!! Xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

This may help you 


3-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT

5-DAY TRANSFER:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT


----------



## Maxo (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice. I too went back to work earlier than planned cause i was driving myself crazy. I did get a bfp 11dpt but then today 12dpt it was negative after a night of horrific cramps and cold sweats. I am guessing I have had a very early miscarriage but going to wait and see till test day in 2 days. 

Not sure what's going on now, good luck to everyone


----------

